
SimpleLegal Launches ‘Auto Correct’ Billing App to Fix Dodgy Invoices - artificiallawya
https://www.artificiallawyer.com/2018/10/24/simplelegal-launches-auto-correct-billing-app-to-fix-dodgy-invoices/
======
nwenzel
Founder here. Cool to see the story posted on HN. Happy to answer questions
until I hop on my flight. (I'm a "WiFi off and focus on one thing" kind of
flier).

